# Absolut is "Absolutely handsome!"



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Here is *Absolut von Huerta Hof...aka "Solo".*
Littermate to Marshie's Amaretto.

He belongs to Hillary Plog ( on this forum).
@Hillary...he looks great! You are doing a wonderful job with him.....

















*pictured at 5mos old.*

_Thanks for letting me share! I was very excited to get the pics!_


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's a handsome boy!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is sooooooo handsome!!!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I hope its Ok to say, he has a sweet face!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

WHAT A HUNK!!!! And I thought I had the prettiest in the litter.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Very handsome and love the name Solo ,ok love the name Absolut as well.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Super handsome and great name!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I just can't get over how DIFFERENT they look. I've never thought Amaretto to be really feminine before, but looking at Absolut, WOW, what a difference gender makes! This is a MAN for sure. 

Here's a photo of her from sometime in January just for comparison. WOW.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Actually...Marshies.....they look ALOT alike!
If you look at their faces/heads...they have a similar expression, and have a "Cuervo look" to them.
He is masculine as she is feminine. Anisette looks very similar also....it's in the "faces/expressions" of Cuervo children........they all tend to have a "soulful, honest, intelligent" look.....but without a "hard" look to them.
*Don't take me wrong.....I LOVE a hard, serious look....Cuervo puppies don't have such a hard look, he himself didn't either.*


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

:drool:

I'd purchase one of your dogs in a heartbeat, Robin


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Actually...Marshies.....they look ALOT alike!
> If you look at their faces/heads...they have a similar expression, and have a "Cuervo look" to them.
> He is masculine as she is feminine. Anisette looks very similar also....it's in the "faces/expressions" of Cuervo children........they all tend to have a "soulful, honest, intelligent" look.....but without a "hard" look to them.
> *Don't take me wrong.....I LOVE a hard, serious look....Cuervo puppies don't have such a hard look, he himself didn't either.*


Yes I agree that they have the same look, and definitely do look like. I was just shocked at the difference gender makes in portraying the same features. 

Quite cool to look at. 

If it's possible, Robin, could you please post some current pictures of Anisette? I'd love to see a girl from the same litter.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

WOW! Those are some beautiful pups!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Gawgeous!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats, I agree and LOVE the name!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

both of them are beautiful!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_"Both of them are beautiful!" _and _"Robin, could you please post some current pictures of Anisette? (another female littermate)"_

My exact thoughts!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! Handsome boy!!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh, Robin, we should make a new song "Red Solo Pup"....Hahaha!! He is beautiful!! Oh how I would have loved to have a Cuervo pup! This is a strange question, but did you freeze any of his little swimmers?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HAHA! I love the red solo cup song!
Unfortunately, we did not freeze semen....I did not expect to lose him like we did.....
At least we have a very nice son from his first litter from us.....*UZO* will hopefully carry on in the future for his father.
@Marshies......I will try to get pics of Anisette on Wed.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Gorgeous pups-love the name too


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Robin, I need to see this Uzo that you speakith of  How old is he?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Danielle...he is 18mos old, and in Germany right now along with Karma.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL. I looked him up on the PDB. He is beautiful....I mean handsome!! :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Awhhhhh.....My baby boy!!!!!! 

I took these pics with my junky camera phone, as I was sitting outside with him and realized that I didn't have any current pictures...didn't realize they would come out so nicely.

I just ADORE this dog...I couldn't ask for a better baby boy! He is excelling in everything we do...I am a very proud mama! :wub:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hillary_Plog said:


> Awhhhhh.....My baby boy!!!!!!
> 
> I took these pics with my junky camera phone, as I was sitting outside with him and realized that I didn't have any current pictures...didn't realize they would come out so nicely.
> 
> I just ADORE this dog...I couldn't ask for a better baby boy! He is excelling in everything we do...I am a very proud mama! :wub:


He's VERY handsome...sturdy looking, love his expression


----------

